# HUANCAYO - PERU SORPRENDE!!



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

*Entrada a la ciudad*




























*Universidad del Centro*



















*Centro de la ciudad*























































*Calles del centro*





































*Cae la noche en la ciudad Incontrastable*


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

A diferencia de otras ciudades Peruanas, Huancayo( en las fotos ) se ve ordenada y limpia. Me gustaron las fotos !


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Excelente recopilacion, por lo visto esta ciudad se las trae... y mas aun con las inversiones q estan llegando actualmente


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Se ve bien Huancayo, tiene un buen movimiento esa ciudad.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Muy pronto el Real Plaza Huancayo 
Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

De hecho Huancayo se ve muy bien! No es por nada que en la década del sesenta era la ciudad que más crecía en la sierra. 

Me alegro que esté recuperándose. Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Gracias por las fotos, son actuales?


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Se ve una ciudad próspera, moderna y limpia.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Esos edificios publicos son de las interesantes que encuentro fuera de lima,,, se moderniza y muy bien,, ese bypass esta bacan, que sirva de ejemplo para otras ciudades mas grandes para que empiezen a construir los suyos . que esperan que papa gobierno les haga todo.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Sería interesante ver fotos actuales, no obstante se ve que es una ciudad que está mejorando .... que bueno :applause:


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Linda Huancayo, sobre todo sus plazas


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

De aca a 10 años tal vez le veamos un pequeño skyline.. sería interesante.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Se ve muy simpatica la ciudad Incontrastable.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me ha sorprendido, la verdad se ve bastante bien. Me gusta el uso del ladrillo como textura en verios edificios. Ojalá que esta ciudad se convierta aún más en un polo de desarrollo para la sierra central


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

HUANCAYO SIEMPRE ME HA GUSTADO, ES UNA CIUDAD MUY LINDA, AEMAS DE LO CULTURAL Y EL AVANZE QUE TIENE!
ME ENCANTA TODAS LAS FOTEX!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

esta yendo por buen camino la ciudad


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Bonita... después de arequipa y cuzco es la ciudad de la sierra que más surge, ojala algún forista viviera allá y nos mostrara fotos actuales de la ciudad, ahora una pregunta, porque le dicen la incontrastable?, saludos.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Linda y acogedora ciudad, Huancayo se ve bien.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

exlentes las fotos, si que huancayo no es poca cosa y esa universidad ta muy buena:cheers::cheers:


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

wow que limpia y ordenada se ve!!! porque las ciudades de la costa no pueden ser asi???


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

me gusto las tomas de sus plazas... me hizo un poco recordar a algunas que hay en Ecuador y Colombia.... bien por Huancayo!!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Puxa Josè te me adelantaste ... jejeje ... buehhh ...(mejor!!! .. ya que me da mas tiempo pa seguir buscando fotos de Huancayork) :colgate: .

... si yo fuera alcalde de Huancayo, reformarìa la Plaza de la Constituciòn ... y es que actualment no me gusta :lol: ... ya bueno en serio ... me gusta mucho HuancaYork creo que en los pròximos años va a desarrollarse mucho mas, las fotos estan bakanes. 

Salu2


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

mmm pasable, pero si interesante.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

huancayo ,,es bacan ,, pero a "nivel calle" ..por q en las panoramicas se aprecia puro ladrillo no mas.....no como los pueblos q la circunadan,,deberian reforestar sus montañas tambien


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Mejor viajen y conozcan esa ciudad y sus alrededores, en las fotos se ve algo bien, pero es muy descuidada, desordenada y desagradable para vivir, si el estado pusiese
de su parte en su infraestructura urbana en algo mejoraria, pero nuestras ciudades del interior viven a su suerte, tambien una ciudad la hacen sus habitantes.


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Interesante la ciudad, esta mejor de cuando fui por ultimas ves como hace 10 años.....Se nota que ha progresado...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y es solo el Inicio de Huancayo!  Huancayo tiene mucho potencial y me da ,mucha alegria el saber que esta despegando esta ciudad tambien!  YUPÌ!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Chocaviento said:


> Huancayo tiene mucho potencial


De por sí, toda la región Junín tiene mucho potencial, es más, me atrevo a decir que es una de las regiones mas descentralizadas del Perú.
Las fotos están muy buenas, pero la Av Real (Una de las principales de Huancayo) es un caos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué bella sale Huancayo en esas fotos. Tan agitada, de calles algo amplias y con mucha actividad.


----------



## PeterPaisa (Apr 13, 2008)

Huancayo ocupa que puesto de importancia en Perú??


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Pues sólo sé que está dentro de las 10 ciudades más pobladas del Perú, siendo la segunda entre las ciudades de los Andes. Debe estar por el lugar 6, más o menos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Por supuesto! Huancayo crecerá más y más! y yo la considero una ciudad importante ! y deseo ir y conocerla !


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Por las fotos se ve una ciudad muy prospera, dinamica y moderna al estilo de ciudades ecuatorianas o colombianas, pero la mayoria de los conocen Huancayo dicen que es bien caotica.
Creo que es digan de ser mostrada en el foro internacional, la gente ya esta aburrida de Lima y ultimamente de Arequipa, quieren ver ciudades nuevas.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Chevre Huancayo!!!!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Es uno de los pocos lugares q no conosco de mi pais, espero q cuando regrese me de una vuelta por ahi.....ojala y sea pronto, saludos.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Huancayo por estar literalmente en el centro del Perú, y ser punto intermedio entre la costa y la selva siempre ha sido una zona de intensa actividad comercial. A mi me parece que tiene todo el potencial para convertirse en una de las ciudades más prósperas y modernas del país ...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y es solo el inicio del despegue de esta maravillosa ciudad


----------



## Adz3 (Mar 1, 2008)

PeterPaisa said:


> Huancayo ocupa que puesto de importancia en Perú??


Es la 5 ciudad importante del PEru... y es el segundo parque automotor ..del Peru xD! ... y el NUevo MInistro de Medio Ambiente es Huancaino xD! ... 

Las fotos estan muy Bonitas ... Algunas no son Actuales...haber pes..me voy a dar un tiempo..y voy hacer nuevas tomas...

Y bueno Huancayo no solamente es Una Ciudad Agitada...como veran el las Fotos...Huancayo es un conjunto de ciudades muy bonitas con paisajes Verdes e Historia Precolombina...como por ejemplo Concepcion donde existe una Iglesia precolombina...una Iglesia Un convento de Padres Franciscanos del siglo XVIII en un Lugar Verdee con cerros llenos de arboles...a y bueno..se realiza el Rally COda Sur tbn en unos paisajes muy hermosos...Los Invito a venir y conocer todo el valle...que comprende Jauja, Concepcion y Huancayo...slaudoss


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Adz3 said:


> Es la 5 ciudad importante del PEru... y es el segundo parque automotor ..del Peru xD! ... y el NUevo MInistro de Medio Ambiente es Huancaino xD! ...
> 
> Las fotos estan muy Bonitas ... Algunas no son Actuales...haber pes..me voy a dar un tiempo..y voy hacer nuevas tomas...
> 
> Y bueno Huancayo no solamente es Una Ciudad Agitada...como veran el las Fotos...Huancayo es un conjunto de ciudades muy bonitas con paisajes Verdes e Historia Precolombina...como por ejemplo Concepcion donde existe una Iglesia precolombina...una Iglesia Un convento de Padres Franciscanos del siglo XVIII en un Lugar Verdee con cerros llenos de arboles...a y bueno..se realiza el Rally COda Sur tbn en unos paisajes muy hermosos...Los Invito a venir y conocer todo el valle...que comprende Jauja, Concepcion y Huancayo...slaudoss


Antonio Brack Egg Ministro de Medio Ambiente no es de Huancayo, es de la selva alta, de Junin osea como que algo más al este de la región.

Como es que hay una Iglesia Precolombina???? podría haber un templo precolombino, o una Iglesia colonial, pero no existen las Iglesias precolombinas ya que antes de Colon, el catolicismo, para suerte de los credos indígenas panteístas, no había llegado a américa (o esa tristisima realidad...).


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Lo dije en threads anteriores de los años 2006 y 2007, y lo vuelvo a ratificar (muy oportuno el titulo), de las ciudades peruanas es la que mas me sorprendio...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Huancayo me trae muy gratos recuerdos de mi padre que le encantaba pasear por esta próspera ciudad, yo lo acompañaba, íbamos en tren, también íbamos con una tía (hna. de papá) ya que mi madre nunca pudo viajar a altura. Lindas fotos, lindo Junín. Le decíamos HuancaCity.


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

muy linda,con todo el encanto de las ciudades de nuestra sierra!^^


----------



## Adz3 (Mar 1, 2008)

Anlysixth said:


> Antonio Brack Egg Ministro de Medio Ambiente no es de Huancayo, es de la selva alta, de Junin osea como que algo más al este de la región.
> 
> Como es que hay una Iglesia Precolombina???? podría haber un templo precolombino, o una Iglesia colonial, pero no existen las Iglesias precolombinas ya que antes de Colon, el catolicismo, para suerte de los credos indígenas panteístas, no había llegado a américa (o esa tristisima realidad...).



Ok...error de escritura..es una Iglesia Colonial...ok..peor Estudio en huancayo, vivio en huancayo..peor no es el tema....ya tomare mas fotos..para que se sorprendan :banana:X2


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Adz3 said:


> Es la 5 ciudad importante del PEru... y es el segundo parque automotor ..del Peru xD! ... y el NUevo MInistro de Medio Ambiente es Huancaino xD! ...
> 
> Las fotos estan muy Bonitas ... Algunas no son Actuales...haber pes..me voy a dar un tiempo..y voy hacer nuevas tomas...
> 
> Y bueno Huancayo no solamente es Una Ciudad Agitada...como veran el las Fotos...*Huancayo es un conjunto de ciudades muy bonitas con paisajes Verdes e Historia Precolombina...como por ejemplo Concepcion *donde existe una Iglesia precolombina...una Iglesia Un convento de Padres Franciscanos del siglo XVIII en un Lugar Verdee con cerros llenos de arboles...a y bueno..se realiza el Rally COda Sur tbn en unos paisajes muy hermosos...Los Invito a venir y conocer todo el valle...que comprende Jauja, Concepcion y Huancayo...slaudoss


Hola, no entiendo eso de que Huancayo es un conjunto de ciudades como Concepción: si se trata de de provincias y capitales provinciales distintas dentro de ese gran departamento como es Junín.
Saludos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

aquicusco said:


> muy linda,con todo el encanto de las ciudades de nuestra sierra!^^



Ese paisaje natural y unico es hermoso linda Huancayo!


----------



## beatlemaniaco (Apr 25, 2008)

conosco todo el centro del Peru y tiene joyas arquitectonicas. me encanto la catedral de Tarma debe ser una de las mas grandes del Peru


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

beatlemaniaco said:


> conosco todo el centro del Peru y tiene joyas arquitectonicas. me encanto la catedral de Tarma debe ser una de las mas grandes del Peru


Seria bueno colocar fotos nocturnas tambien de Huacayo


----------

